# What Are the different degrees that y'all have seen



## Bboc (Sep 30, 2010)

What Are the different degrees that y'all have seen. I'll put my post on here after this It's easier from the iPhone.


----------



## Bboc (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm from tn. So I'm sure we have some of the same and some diff would love to hear from you Texas boys. And especially the brothers from outside the u.s. 

These are all mm degrees. Moonlight - out in the moon light. 40 and plumb - 40 miles from lodge and plumb in the middle of nowhere . Blue and grey - civil war uniforms worn and crazy food served like posem and squirrel. Police degree, Military Degree, fire fighter degree - all are done by members past and present of that profession wearing current or  old uniforms. Scottish right degree team - done wearing Scottish right costumes. Tri state degree - usually three dif states example tn dose ea , ky dose fc , and fl dose masters. I know there's more but that's all I can think of off the top of my head. 

Also I have seen the yellow dog degree which is done by k.I. Right a past grand wm of tn. It is a degree done for mm or their wifes and cost $5. All the money goes to the widows and orphan fund.


----------



## peace out (Sep 30, 2010)

One of our older member told me they use to have at least one MM degree a year played out in a field.  The Shriners would ride horses in the background for cowans and eavesdroppers.  How cool would that be?


----------



## Bboc (Sep 30, 2010)

mch4970 said:
			
		

> One of our older member told me they use to have at least one MM degree a year played out in a field.  The Shriners would ride horses in the background for cowans and eavesdroppers.  How cool would that be?



I'd reather see the clowns running around out in the distance. I have adhd so if I get bored watching the mm degree for the I can't tell you how many times I've seen it. I can have a little giggle. Eew bird. Damn ADHD.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 30, 2010)

The most impressive MM degree I've attended was held in the Senate Chambers at the Texas State Capital, heck even the security cameras were "tyled" haha. Others I've heard about:

MM Degree held at the San Jacinto Battleground

Mark Mason Degree held at King Solomons Quarries (Israel)

MM Degree held at Malheur Cave


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Sep 30, 2010)

And of course, let's not forget the outdoor degree! I was supposed to be raised at an outdoor degree but we got lots of rain that night! I have witnessed an outdoor degree and it is definitely a beautiful degree when put together properly.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Sep 30, 2010)

.several years ago at the scottish rite in houston 33 masons from scotland came over and put on a masters degree.  it was awesome.  when the degree was over they put them through the shrine in a very nice ceromony that i have only seen one time.  that was a night to remember.


----------



## Papatom (Sep 30, 2010)

fairbanks1363pm said:


> .several years ago at the scottish rite in houston 33 masons from scotland came over and put on a masters degree.  it was awesome.  when the degree was over they put them through the shrine in a very nice ceromony that i have only seen one time.  that was a night to remember.


I would drive all the way from Fredericksburg to see that.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 30, 2010)

I've seen the annual outdoor degree in Crawford put on by the Knights of Mecca from Hella Temple in Dallas, complete with the horse team as Tilers.

Also was part of an accidentally odd degree about a month ago.  We were doing a MM degree at Lee Lockwood, and the temple was getting ready for a music festival the next night.  So all during the degree, there was a country group downstairs practicing which we could hear up in the Lodge room fairly well throughout the whole degree.  It was opening day for Dove Season so it was kind of appropriate. LOL


----------



## david918 (Sep 30, 2010)

fairbanks1363pm said:


> .several years ago at the scottish rite in houston 33 masons from scotland came over and put on a masters degree.  it was awesome.  when the degree was over they put them through the shrine in a very nice ceromony that i have only seen one time.  that was a night to remember.


 
I was there also it was an awesome evening.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 30, 2010)

kg_hart said:


> I read of a MM degree below deck of the USS Constitution.



I think they also do an annual degree on board the Battleship Texas.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Oct 1, 2010)

Went to the USS Texas for a MM Deg. This was the first time in history that a Masonic degree has been held on an American battle ship. WOW it was something knowing that you played a part in history. I was proud to have done the Charge


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 1, 2010)

The largest system of caves in the world, is Mammoth Cave Kentucky (a national park) . A nearby lodge used to do a MM degree, deep in the cave. The lodge would set up an entire working lodge about a mile underground, and do the entire MM degree. 

I read about a lodge in Wyoming, that loads an entire lodge on 20 pack mules, and the degree team and candidate ride the mules up to a mountaintop in the Grand Tetons. They do the MM degree at sundown, and camp on the mountaintop. Then they ride the mules back down, the next day. 25 Master Masons go up the mountain, and 26 Master Masons come down. Fantastic!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 1, 2010)

cemab4y said:


> The largest system of caves in the world, is Mammoth Cave Kentucky (a national park) . A nearby lodge used to do a MM degree, deep in the cave. The lodge would set up an entire working lodge about a mile underground, and do the entire MM degree.
> 
> I read about a lodge in Wyoming, that loads an entire lodge on 20 pack mules, and the degree team and candidate ride the mules up to a mountaintop in the Grand Tetons. They do the MM degree at sundown, and camp on the mountaintop. Then they ride the mules back down, the next day. 25 Master Masons go up the mountain, and 26 Master Masons come down. Fantastic!



WOW!!  Those are two unique degrees that I would love to witness!


----------

